# mkfifo - How to install it? [FreeNAS]



## marcovanb (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi, I have an application expecting to use mkfifo. What package is it in? Thanks. Nick/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 23, 2009)

mkfifo is part of the base system (/usr/bin/mkfifo - mkfifo(1))


----------



## marcovanb (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for your response. I'm actually using freenas running freebsd. It does not seem to come with mkfifo or it was not in /usr/bin. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bjs (Nov 23, 2009)

You need to copy the file from a FreeBSD system with the same release that your FreeNAS is built from... Save it on one of your shares then with a startup script copy it to /usr/bin


----------



## marcovanb (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I was going down that road by downloading the frebsd .iso. 

Cheers, Nick


----------



## bjs (Nov 23, 2009)

which verion do you need??? might be able to help you out....


----------



## phoenix (Nov 23, 2009)

Please direct your FreeNAS questions to the FreeNAS forums.

See this post for more details.


----------

